# Avatar the last Airbender Cover Song



## Tilt (Jul 19, 2008)

A rocked up bad-ass version of the series theme, just in time for the series finale!

http://www.rustybloodproductions.com/Music/Avatar_The_Last_Rocker.mp3


Enjoy!


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 19, 2008)

Now that is just epic.

I'm not a fan of Avatar, but hooooooly shit.


----------



## Aden (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice. I wish the guitars had a little more "oomph" to them, but it works well. What do you use for orchetral arrangements?


----------



## Tilt (Jul 19, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> Now that is just epic.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Avatar, but hooooooly shit.




Was trying for epic sounding..finally got an anvil sample to sound right.


----------



## Tilt (Jul 19, 2008)

Aden said:


> Very nice. I wish the guitars had a little more "oomph" to them, but it works well. What do you use for orchetral arrangements?



Eastwest  Symphonic Orchestra Gold Xp and Edirol orchestra. They're been my sampler workhorses for some time, before eastwest i was using a limited set from gigasampler. It came with GS3, and its stable, but the sample selection was too expensive, so i sold my licence and copy and bought eastwast symphonic gold.



But this..this is what i want:

http://www.soundsonline.com/EW-QL-Symphonic-Orchestra-Platinum-Plus-Complete-pr-EW-177.html

192 gigs of samples...head exploding love.


As for the guitars, i had a real tough time getting a good mix, simply because they were so overpowering in the original renders..i had to tone them down.

looking back at the piece again, i wish i had added some choir voices to the opening, and added another solo guitar layer.

but, thats the price of working till 7:00am on a piece and starting it at 1am. from concept to finished it took around 6 hours.


----------



## Aden (Jul 19, 2008)

Tilt said:


> from concept to finished it took around 6 hours.



Color me impressed, good sir. Also:



			
				Tilt said:
			
		

> http://www.soundsonline.com/EW-QL-Symphonic-Orchestra-Platinum-Plus-Complete-pr-EW-177.html
> 
> 192 gigs of samples...head exploding love.



I have a new thing to lust after.


----------

